

Thoughts on “Silent” Browser Upgrades - CrypticSwarm
http://davidwalsh.name/silent-browser-upgrades

======
dspillett
_> The Internet Explorer Example_

This is simply wrong. It wasn't people at home not upgrading that is the main
problem. It _is_ a problem, but the biggest factor especially this far in is
corporates who won't change no matter what. Some of our clients, large banking
organizations, have only just upgraded from IE6 to IE8. And one of them "plans
to this year". Silent updates would make no difference here as those
environments will be the first to make use of methods to block said updates.

------
igorsyl
I wish browsers updated their code without needing to restart. Ksplice made it
work for the Linux kernel. Why can't it work for user-space apps?

